

Instagram is so popular, but I stopped using it - jaequery

http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/27/why-instagram-is-so-popular/
======
zbowling
a text link?

~~~
rprime
I guess it was already submitted and HN picked it up, so he tried his luck
this way. :)

